# i can't read file scrap.shs



## bambang_retnant (Oct 25, 2007)

one day i recieved an important email, it's contains file's attachment. But that file is 'scrap.shs'. after downloaded it, that file cant read it. Who can help me.... I need so much that file....plz....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since scrap files frequently have embedded viruses, I'd be REAL careful in opening that. I suggest if it's important, you have the person resend it in a standard file format.

http://www.pc-help.org/security/scrap.htm

http://filext.com/file-extension/SHS


----------

